
Mnuchin Calls Plunge Protection Team; Stocks Soar One Day Later - ohiovr
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamsarhan/2018/12/27/mnuchin-calls-plunge-protection-team-stocks-soar-one-day-later/amp/
======
kuhhk
This article says the trading was up ".. on Wednesday. Literally, the first
day after that call was made. I can’t make this up."

Apparently the author did make this up, because the call occurred on Sunday
[0], and yet the trading was down on Monday, which was the day after the call.

[0] [https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/24/treasury-was-not-
concerned-a...](https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/24/treasury-was-not-concerned-
about-liquidity-when-mnuchin-called-banks-senior-official-to-cnbc.html)

~~~
ohiovr
That call was not about the WGFM working group for financial markets. That
call was to try to calm markets “hey everyone the banks are fine!” Which
naturally led many investors to question “Were we supposed to be concerned
with the financial system after many months straight of assurances nothing
whatsoever was wrong?”

The call to the wgfm was after the markets closed on Monday.

They just talked about convening on Monday from Sunday’s call

[https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/finance/news/morning-brief-
mnu...](https://www.yahoo.com/amphtml/finance/news/morning-brief-mnuchin-
calls-bank-112055906.html)

------
ohiovr
How many 4%+ daily moves up till we start asking questions?

